# hitting glass windows



## Denise K (Feb 26, 2002)

Yikes! We have untempered, single-pane windows, and DS runs up to them and hits them. With his palms, but also with his blocks, spoons, etc. I think he likes the noise, and maybe also the attention he suddenly gets. But I can't ignore it--it's dangerous! I don't know how to get this through to him. He seems to know he's not supposed to, but does it anyway. Same thing with stove knobs. Seems like the more stern-voiced I get, he gets stressed out and does it more. And then I show him how worried and stressed I am in my face, and he bursts into tears and bites me. And I feel like a bad mom. We've been gently redirecting and saying "don't hit glass, hurt baby" for months and months, and he still does it. Do all toddlers do this? How do you cope with it, or similar double binds?


----------



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

Is there some way that you can cover the glass for now until he outgrows this phase? Maybe mactac some cool bright posters onto wood and nail the wood over the glass? Or something like that? Maybe build a barrier around the glass that he cant get past?

I know that there are stove protectors that one can get...lemme find a link... Stove Knob Covers . Okay that's not what i was looking for, but it sounds like something that would work. The thing i was looking for is a plexiglass sheild that covers the entire front of the stove.

If it's impossible to childproof something, we redirect and give Boo a task that he can do, instead of telling him what he cant do. And we ham it up and make it seem wayyy more interesting than whatever it is that he cant do. Specifically for hitting at things, we like to redirect him to the drum we keep in the living room--he can wail away at that and make big noise and never hurt anything or anybody (a big bowl would work too if you dont have a drum). I dont think it's possible for a toddler to not explore something even if they 'know they're not supposed to'--because really, it's their job to explore the universe right now. That's just my unhumble opinion though.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

My son liked to bang on glass, and we told him he could only touch it with one finger. it might work....


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

We're having the same problem with a glass cabinet that we have. I have done all the same things you have done. Ds knows he's not supposed to hit it hard, but sometimes he still does. I just try to keep consistent every time, telling him that he can hit the floor or the couch, but not the glass, and then show him. It's doesn't always work, but I'm hoping that eventually he will start to understand.

We have a big problem with the glass shower doors. Every time we are in the bathroom, he grabs them, opens it up a little ways and then shakes it. Not only has he made it come off the track, but the track is actually getting bent, and I am afraid the door will break one of these times. I keep telling him he can't do that, he will get hurt, glass will break, etc. etc. But like you said, he likes the sound it makes.

Regarding the stove knobs, we actually just took the knobs off. I keep them next to the stove, and I just put one on to turn the stove on and then take it off again. The knob guards didn't work for us cuz the knobs were too big. Taking them off works great.

So, I guess I don't really have the solution to the windows. Just that hopefully they will give up before you do!


----------



## grumo (Dec 12, 2001)

We have glass cabinets and I covered them with poster board using that blue tacky stuff that says it works for posters on walls but doesn't. DD totally lost interest. I went to the art suppy store and pickec out a good matte color and it looks really nice! If you are willing to cover up the lower part of your windows that might help, though he may be so used to going up to the glass and banging by this point that he might quickly figure out how to rip the poster board off. We did it within a week of dd thinking banging on the glass was cool.


----------



## bunny's mama (Nov 19, 2001)

how strange that there is such a specific post and it totally fits my dd. we just bought our first home and moved in 3 weeks ago. it has the cheap single paned glass, that we are dying to replace but can't afford to right now, along with glass shower doors. sigh. we have also had no success in getting her to stop the banging and i have terrible visions of her covered in blood after banging so hard the window breaks. i am terrified of this happeneing (almost enough to come up with the $2000 to replace the windows. i suppose we could replace just the ones at her level and it might cost less). in any case, i have no answers, but i am with ya on the fear.


----------



## grumo (Dec 12, 2001)

I had a thought about your shower doors. If it is difficult for him to shake the doors if he can't open them a little, then perhaps preventing him from opening them by putting a dowel in the track might help.


----------



## Denise K (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks!

I think he wouldn't leave anything there covering the glass, unless it was bolted on, at this point--he loves to look out too much. BUT I have been trying the "hit the couch" thing, and it's helping some. Actually helping too with his hitting when he's mad; I even go over with him and we hit the couch together, if I'm feeling grouchy too. What's good for the gosling is good for the goose?


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Not really a solution, but suncheck makes a film to put on single pane untempered glass so it won't shatter. We live in a glass house and we have to put that on the windows. Expensive in a glass house, but considerably cheaper than replacing the glass.


----------

